# Dämpfer bei ETSX-70



## RaceFace67 (20. September 2008)

Hi,

soll bei einem Kumpel den Dämpfer in einem Rocky ETS-X-70 austauschen - schätzungsweise 2003. Der Federweg ist verstellbar - über einen Schnellspanner. Ich glaube (aus der Erinnerung von 3,5 - 4,5".)

Jetzt ist der Dämpfer futsch (Fox) und ich frage mich, was ich ihm am Besten einbaue? Wie messe ich denn die Einbaulänge - ich nehme an bei maximalem Federweg eingestellt, oder?

Spricht was dagegen einen DT einzubauen?

Danke & Grüße,

David


----------



## Andreas.Berz (21. September 2008)

Hallo David,

das ETS-X Baujahr 2003 benötigt einen Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 165mm. Hatte selber eins.

Das 2003er ETS-X erkennt man an den schwarz lackierten Umlenkhebeln des Hinterbaus. Ab 2004 sind die silberfarben bzw. alu-poliert.

Hast Du also schwarze Umlenkhebel, dann brauchst Du einen 165er Dämpfer. Bei silberfarbenen Umlenkhebeln kommt es auf's Baujahr an, da irgendwann auf 190er Dämpfer umgestellt wurde.

Für den Dämpfer benötigst Du Reduzierhülsen mit 22mm Gesamtbreite für M6. Für Fox-Dämpfer bekommt man die Dinger bei Toxoholics und auch den größeren WebShops.

Gruss, Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (21. September 2008)

klasse Antwort, VIELEN Dank!

schwarze Umlenkhebel sind es - dann habe ich ja richtig geschätzt.

DANKE!

& Grüße,

David


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. September 2008)

habe Buchsen 22,2x6 gefunden - das müsste passen, oder?
Dann würde ich nämlich nen 200er DT Dämpfer reinbauen.

Oder empfiehlt sich ein anderes Fabrikat?


----------



## Andreas.Berz (21. September 2008)

Hallo David,

das mit den Buchsen sollte passen.

Was den Dämpfer angeht, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hatte den orginalen Fox Float RL im ETS-X drin bis der Rahmen gerissen ist.

RM verbaut von Werk ab meistens Fox, aber natürlich ist der DT Swiss auch ein sehr guter Dämpfer.

Es stellt sich evtl. noch die Frage ob die Fox-Dämpfer im ETS-X "Custom valved" sind, also über ein spezielle Anpassung für genau diesen Rahmen verfügen. Das hat man dann bei einem "Standard Dämpfer" nicht. Aber allzugroßes Kopfzerbrechen würde ich mir darüber nicht machen.

Gruss, Andreas.


----------

